# Abandoned boat registration.



## Michael (May 1, 2008)

I have found an abandoned boat on private property. The owner of the property has no interest in this boat and I would like to claim it. Is the way to go with this the same as claiming property on public lands? Is the Maritime Law still governing this. Also, the boat still has the registration numbers and the VIN numbers on the hull. Does this change the way I have to go about this? Thanks for anyone who can help.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I would get the name of the Owner of the boat from the registration numbers and contact them directly.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

good luck finding owner info from fl numbers, i was trying to do the same thing and no one would give me the first tidbit of information, since it wasn't my boat. let me know if you have a way of doing this.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

you can go to the tag office and pay them for the info. it used to be 2 dollars. they will run the FL #'s for you.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

My father in law did the same thing. Once you know whom the owner is you need a letter from him or her saying the boat may be taken over by you. Then you take the letter to the tax office and use that to do your registration. If you find a boat the tax office should give you info on how to contact the owner. Its the same as a car, in which case all tag owners names are public information. We found a boat washed up after Ivan, found out the owner was in Sarasota and sent a letter, they were not interested in making the drive to pick it up, so they sent a letter. Hope this helps.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

jeez, i'm going to try again. the lady i asked made me feel like a crook for even trying to find out! good info.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is the website where your answer is a FAQ but the particular page is down right now. You might check back later.

http://www.flhsmv.gov/data/othercomp.html I did it and it cost less than a dollar.

If you do find the owner, they should come up with the title and registration and or a bill of sale, etc. 

If they don't want to do that or let you have itfor free or for $$ tell them they need to come get the boat before the authorities fine them.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are the finder of a lost or abandoned vessel, you may call your local sheriff?s office to complete a ?Found Property Claim?. If the vessel is located on the water, you may call the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission at 1-888-404-3922. You will be required to pay a reasonable fee to cover the cost of advertising a notice in a local newspaper. In addition, you will need to pay all towing and storage costs, and any other costs associated with removing the vessel.



If the rightful owner does not claim the vessel within 90 days after the report is made, title to the vessel may be transferred to you as the finder pursuant to chapter 705.104(1), Florida Statutes. If title to the vessel is transferred to you, please call the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission and request an officer complete a vessel inspection for vessels other than homemade. After the inspection is completed, please contact the Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles to request a new title at: http://www.hsmv.state.fl.us/dmv/faqboat.html. For detailed procedures and steps regarding lost or abandoned vessels, please refer to Chapter 705.103, Florida Statutes, Procedure for Abandoned or Lost Property at: http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes/index.cfm.


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

I am in the wrecker business in Florida. I have gotten titles to several boats by filing a towing and storage lien after towing them to my impound yard. An abandoned vehicle can be removed from private property at the property owners request by a licensed towing company, who most notify local law enforcement and the last known owner when filing the lien.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend of mine aquiered a boat that was abandoned. It took him a year to get through all the paperwork.


----------

